

Ask HN: Anyone over 35 admitted to YC? - dreamzook

Is there any team admitted to YC where founders were  over 35 years of age?
======
pg
There have been plenty that old. I believe the oldest founders we've funded
were in their early 50s.

~~~
dreamzook
Also PG thanks for the reply I was wondering do we have a chance with founders
35+ but still did an early submit

------
bsims
Ray Kroc got his start with McDonald's at the age of 52. Never too old to
think new.

[http://franchises.about.com/od/mostpopularfranchises/a/ray-k...](http://franchises.about.com/od/mostpopularfranchises/a/ray-
kroc-story.htm)

